# clomid does it make pms worse



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

i feel quite [email protected] tonight i have had three days of period pains and they are pretty unbareable to the point where i was feeling sick from the pain my tummy is bloated and i am constantly  feeling so irratble I  want to know does clomid effect period pains and make you suffer from pms even worse 
i am on day 25 and i have got at least another 3-5 days whats good for pmt help  

lisa


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

lisa sorry you are feeling cr*p, i must hold my hand up to having more or less permanent pmt 24/7 these past couple of weeks, i sometimes have a long soak in a bubble bath and just have some quiet time to unwind and deep breaths!!!! take care hun xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

have you had a look on the side effects thread hunny ? i dont think what you are experiencing is abnormal hun 

xxx


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Babybiggles,

I've been on clomid now for 5 months and for the first 2/3 cycles I had bad period pain and alot of discomfort, on occasion waking me up through the night. I felt nausea a lot of the time but more so when I had the pain. I had other side effects too but the pain part worried me. I spoke to the Doctor who basically told me it's normal but it's up to me if I want to carry on taking it or not! I persevered taking it and each cycle did get a bit better. I still have discomfort around ovulation and AF but it's bearable. I didn't really suffer from PMT before I started taking Clomid either but I do now!

I would definitely speak to your Doctor about it and put your mind at rest. He's got to more helpful than mine! Ask him about having a scan to make sure the Clomid is not over stimulating your ovaries. If you are on a higher dosage of Clomid (100gm+) ask if it would be better to decrease the dosage. Unless that is not feasible for your situation. I am assuming this is your first cycle on Clomid? It is a bit daunting going into the unknown. I hope you start to feel better soon.

Take care.


----------

